# Do you drink and fish?



## one100grand (Oct 31, 2010)

To some people this will seem absurd for completely opposite reasons - I know some people think fishing = drinking while others wouldn't dream of tossing a few back whilst angling. I was just curious what was the overall climate here about this topic.
(Hopefully it's obvious that I'm talking about alcohol in this spot) :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 31, 2010)

If ya arent catching fish, ya minds well catch a buzz! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 31, 2010)

If fishing from the bank, _and_ drinking is permitted by the law there, I've had a couple of beers in the past. If out in the boat, no way.


----------



## redbug (Oct 31, 2010)

i fish mostly form a boat so it would be a no..


----------



## Rick James (Oct 31, 2010)

I do drink, but not heavily. I might bring 2-3 beers with me for a full day of fishing. If I'm on someone elses boat, I may have a few more......but I'm not really into getting sloshed out on the water.


----------



## perchin (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm always the driver...... So not when we're out on our boat.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 31, 2010)

Straight from the Kentucky Regulations:

DRINKING IN PUBLIC AND PUBLIC INTOXICATION (KRS 222.202)

"Kentucky law specifically prohibits the drinking of alcoholic beverages in public places (this excludes establishments licensed to sell such beverages) and the waterways of this state are considered public places. Further, in a public place, persons who are manifestly under the influence of alcoholic beverages to the extent that they may unreasonably annoy or endanger themselves or others shall be subject to arrest."


----------



## njTom (Oct 31, 2010)

I usually fish from 7am-2pm so that is a little early for me to drink. When I go up to my family's lake house for the weekend I have been known to throw back a few before noon.


----------



## jixer (Oct 31, 2010)

Not on most trips. Friday nights after work, my brother and I usually take a sixpack with, but I still have to tow the boat home so I only get one or two. Its .08 here to drive a boat, just like a car.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 31, 2010)

I may take 2-3 with me in the cooler, but usually don't touch them until I get the boat back in the garage, years and years ago in my younger days it was not unusual for me to misbehave, but too old to have fun now.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 31, 2010)

:twisted: I'm a serious fisherman when bass fishing, so no I don't. Then again I don't drink at all anymore. Use to whenever I hit the saltwater. =P~


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a hard enough time catchin fish clear headed, can't imagine what a disaster it would be if I was drinkin.


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 31, 2010)

[-X [-X [-X No Way No How.......................................................................JIGGY


----------



## one100grand (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised about the overwhelming non-drinking population on here. I think most of this forum is a pretty serious fishing crowd and I think that the more serious crowd is less likely to do anything aside from focusing on fishing.


----------



## devilmutt (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't drink on the water.


----------



## lbursell (Nov 1, 2010)

Depends on the situation. The only thing I want sloshin' in the boat is the water in the live well. However, if fishing from the shore AND I'm gonna be sleeping in the tent, i.e. - Not Driving - having a couple is ok with me.
Several years ago in Texas they had an ad campaign: "DWI - You Can't Afford It", and they weren't kidding. I've seen too many people find out the hard way that "You Don't Mess With Texas".


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 1, 2010)

lol, I was just having this discussion the other day with a friend. I have never drank and fished. For one I dont drink beer (only liquor). and two I usually drive to the lake, so that wouldnt work. I just enjoy fisihng, I dont think I need to drink to enjoy it.


----------



## Brine (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope....


----------



## poolie (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope. I need every functioning brain cell I have focused on fishing. When I go fishing with my brother we will occasionally stop at a picnic area around the lake afterward and burn a couple hot dogs and knock back a beer or two, but never on the water.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope, been sober for 20 years now =D>


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2010)

If we are out there on a hot summer day we might bring a 6 pack to split between the both of us, but that is also if we are bringing sandwiches, waters, and other stuff to eat and drink too. 

Never just beer alone. For the most part we wait till we are off the water and back home.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope. Don't drink beer at all, and bringing a wine glass with a bottle of wine just doesn't seem like it goes with fishing. Besides......with my luck, someone would probably see me and pull up next to me and ask if I had any Grey Poupon! That would be totally unacceptable on the water. :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 1, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Straight from the Kentucky Regulations:
> 
> DRINKING IN PUBLIC AND PUBLIC INTOXICATION (KRS 222.202)
> 
> "Kentucky law specifically prohibits the drinking of alcoholic beverages in public places (this excludes establishments licensed to sell such beverages) and the waterways of this state are considered public places. Further, in a public place, persons who are manifestly under the influence of alcoholic beverages to the extent that they may unreasonably annoy or endanger themselves or others shall be subject to arrest."



Ah, yes... the KRS.

After a major political meltdown because some people with some pull were written tickets on Cumberland for drinking on their houseboats and others think that KY's waterways should be the equivalent of Bourbon Street, the water patrol (KDFWR) has been instructed to cease issuing citations for drinking on or near the water unless the persons are an obvious danger to self or others. In other words, you're going to have to run over someone in a boat or be drowning yourself before you get a PI or possession ticket even with a KRS in place.


I see a major lawsuit coming down the pipe the first time someone has been checked while intoxicated and then left to their own devices only to later kill someone. It will happen on Ky, Barkley or Cumberland. You can just about bet on it.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 1, 2010)

I can probably count on one hand the times I have drank and fished. I am usually focused on fishing. Plenty of time off the water to throw some back and tell some stories.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2010)

I must confess that, during the hot summer months, I'll take a couple beers along with a few waters in the cooler on the boat  - But, only drink a couple beers/water when I'm on the water for several hours. Never more than that and not at all like the party people in speed/skiing/pleasure boats who over indulge and get wild and reckless and have many accidents on the water.

I don't drink soft drinks (pop, soda, whatever you call it where you live just beer or water - sometimes Ice tea


----------



## brmurray (Nov 1, 2010)

nope, someone has to pull the drunk people out of the lake. That be me! :LOL2:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 1, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> I don't drink soft drinks (pop, soda, whatever you call it where you live just beer or water - sometimes Ice tea


Throw coffee on that list and I'm right there with you


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't drink while fishin but lookout spring water (shine) and beer later.


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 1, 2010)

I drink a few while out on the water. Probably never more than 4 or 5 over the course of the day, and have been known to open one well before noon...if I'm going to be out there all day what does time matter??


----------



## one100grand (Nov 1, 2010)

I tend to think of operating a boat the same as driving and if I'm in charge of the boat, I'm not drinking (even though my boat is a trolling motor only Jon); but if I'm a passenger, I'd see no reason to not have an occasional brew depending on fish we're targeting.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

we dont hit the water without a few coldbeer packed away

like most here, if im driving its only 1 or 2 for me. we usually take a 6 pack. when im pass. with my buddy in a bigger boat they are all mine =P~


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 2, 2010)

It depends....if I am out on the pontoon for a day of R&R and a little not to serious fishing....then I will have few beers (ice cold) while I am either floatin on the tube (tied to the boat) or cooking on the grill (small pedistal propane grill on the pontoon)....When floatin on the tube I have a floating cooler that looks like a giant bobber....  

When I am out serious fishing in the fishing boat (17 Ft Bass Tracker II Mod-V... I will once in a while have a cold one on a hot day but never on either boat to I get what I would call "impaired"... I know that because I have been impaired in the past....but NEVER on the water....on NEVER while driving.... [-X 

Outdoorsman


----------



## breachless (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I enjoy a frosty beer when I am out on the lake sometimes. 9 times out of 10, it ends up warm and flat before I get halfway through it, but I usually bring a few with me in the cooler. To be honest though, I really can't remember the last time I caught a good buzz (be it on or off the lake...) I just enjoy a beer or two from time to time I guess. 

Here in Minnesota it's perfectly legal to enjoy a refreshing alcoholic beverage in your boat as far as I know... I do believe you can get a "BWI" if you take things too far though.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually drink when I fish. Of course I don't catch all that many fish. :mrgreen: 
I know how to handle myself and rarely get drunk even at parties.

I do have to be careful on public lakes now.
Oklahoma is cracking down on alcohol on the water.
Once again a few idiots ruin it for everybody.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 27, 2010)

I dont drink and bass fish, or drink while Im on the boat, unless its a chartered deep sea trip. On the other hand, I do like to catfish in a few local farm ponds on those nice summer nights, and that consist of a pack of hot dog weenies and one rod, a thirty pack of nattys, 1/5 of jack beam, and a pack of smokes. Somehow a fire always gets started, and moonshine magically appears. I never really remember catching any catfish tho..... it always sounds better to tell the family Im going catfishing rather than telling Im going to the pond to party like a redneck rock star. Either way it goes, Im guilty of fishing a drinking..


----------



## thad. (Dec 27, 2010)

I like to have a couple of beers but you have to remember I mostly fish in Louisiana. It's traditional to pop one whenever the first fish hits the boat.

I took the run out to Black Bay a few years ago with some guys from Chalmette. Just as the sun was getting clear of the horizon the one who wasn't running the boat (the captain is a teetotaller) cracked open the ice chest.

"You ready for one, brah?"

Seeing as how it wasn't even good daylight yet I passed and remarked that is was a little early for me.

His response was, "Don't worry, brah. It's twelve o'clock _somewhere_."
It made sense at the time. And we caught a boatload of speckled trout.
:beer:


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

thad. said:


> It's traditional to pop one whenever the first fish hits the boat.




When i was younger we had a tradition sort of like that! :LOL2:


----------



## freetofish (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't usually drink while fishing however I always carry a small bottle of "snake bit Medicine" with me just in case...Especially in the cooler weather...A boy just can't be to careful and not be prepared...I also carry bandades with me but that doesn't mean I want to cut myself just so I can use um.. again, be prepared
peace


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 12, 2011)

I love fishing from a dock with a cooler full of beer at my side. Never take it in the boat. I won't even take one beer out with me in the boat. Penalties are too stiff if you get caught.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to drink ALLOT! More than anyone should.

Before I stopped, I noticed being not as sharp even on the odd days I didn't drink. I'm not sure if I needed a drink to function as normal, or if I my mind was just not recovering fully....
I basically quit drinking. I noticed an immediate difference in the way I felt once I had stopped.

I have a beer occasionally and go through a 12 pack in a few weeks. Much more moderate and usually just because I like certain beers.


I like to enjoy everything about fishing. It's nearly an outer body experience and I like to take in, and appreciate every little thing. From the lights on the water, and leaves of trees, to the sound of the water, to the birds, and animals you see etc.

I'm not normally a person who goes to church and may only go once every month or two. I find my time in the outdoors is a way to reconnect with god, and with loved ones I miss.



Sorry for the sappy, long winded post. #-o


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 12, 2011)

i dont drink when i go out for the day,but when the wife and i are camping in the middle of nowhere for weeks at a time its beer all day every day.the lakes we fish are small lakes and usually deserted for days at a time.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 12, 2011)

I bring a few beers with me when I fish. I don't see a problem if you keep it under control and don't get buzzed or anything. I am one of those guys that goes to the liquor store and "builds my own 6 pack". I like the taste of all kinds of beers. If I am a passenger I will drink a little more but I never get drunk on the water while fishing. But there are just as many times I go out and do not drink. Moderation people. Everything legal is alright in moderation.

Now a long night of cat fishing setting limb lines and trot lines, I'll get sloshed at the campsite before bed. Those are some of the most fun times ever. Middle of nowhere with nothing to do until morning. Oh look someone brought a 12 pack. :lol: That and some of my friends don't drink at all so 95% of the time there is a sober person along.


----------



## Andy (Jan 12, 2011)

I voted on occasion, but not as habbit, I haven't been drunk in over 20 years. I average maybe a case of beer in a years time. When I do drink while fishing it is only when camping on private property, sitting around the camp fire while listening for the bells on the poles to go off. I will not drink while on the water.


----------



## Pops14 (Jan 17, 2011)

I mostly catfish and Leesville Lake here is pretty deserted in the day much less at night so yes I take a few beers on the boat but when we fish from the bank its usually at least a 12 pack and maybe a little shine. But I only live maybe a mile from the water and half of that is on the farm


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 17, 2011)

never on the water as I have big boats to watch out for


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jan 18, 2011)

No drinking while fishing and/or boating. Don't care for alcohol.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Dont Drink at all


----------



## gmoney (Feb 22, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I love fishing from a dock with a cooler full of beer at my side. Never take it in the boat. I won't even take one beer out with me in the boat. Penalties are too stiff if you get caught.



I'm with you BaitCaster.
Definitely love a couple cases of beer with some buddies on the dock, toss in a pickerel rig and your set. Catch ratio definitely gets worse and worse with the more beers you drink but it's still a good time catching a tonne of perch and walleye. No beer in the boat though, you get caught and your screwed!


----------



## fish freak (Mar 3, 2011)

I fish in the early morning. Don't have time to finish my coffee. Matter of fact I most often spill my coffee. Too early for beer and I would hate to spill my beer.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Mar 4, 2011)

Really just depends on how serious i am about fishing that day. If its just a nice day and im more concerned with enjoying the day ill have a drink or two out there. If i want to fish (most of the time) I dont drink at all. I think I have drinken on my boat twice in the last two years. Although i dont completely rule it out I think i enjoy fishing and being on my boat enough as it is i dont need a drink. I will have a few if im sitting there catfishing but that is once in a blue moon just cause my buddies peer pressure me and i get restless because i really dislike catfishing sitting and waiting.


----------

